# 3yr old immunisations



## Hoping123 (Aug 29, 2010)

Hi,

My DD is having her jabs in a couple of weeks and I wondered if I could give her calpol beforehand. When she had her first immunisations I didn't as I read that it could make the immunisations less effective but as these are boosters is it OK?

Thank you


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

It won't make them less effective, so it would be fine to give, if I were you I would give it just as your about to go and get them done

Nic
Xx


----------



## Hoping123 (Aug 29, 2010)

Thank you, am hoping that will make it a bit nicer for her


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

I've found that the when they have the pre school boosters, the children are really good and surprise their parents, especially when they have been prepped well for them x


----------



## Hoping123 (Aug 29, 2010)

Hi, what would you do to prep her? I have started talking about injections when we are playing with her doctors kit saying they can stop you getting very sick but nothing else. Your advice is much appreciated, I am so nervous about it.


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

I bet you are, I am the same with my little boy!! 
I would make sure she knows that's she is having a little injection that may sting but just for a minute and tell her she can have a big cuddle whilst she is having it done, and just reassure her that it is very quick and then all done xx


----------



## Hoping123 (Aug 29, 2010)

OK, sounds good, she is having it on 28th so a little while yet but will certainly do as you suggest nearer the time xx


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

Ok great, let me know how you get on x


----------



## Hoping123 (Aug 29, 2010)

Hi, well they are all done and it went brilliantly. I told her beforehand what would happen and she was great. She didn't want calpol but no tears at all. She had one in each arm so got two little plasters and stickers and has been fine. I am so relieved!! Thank you for your support xx


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

No problem, I'm so pleased!! Your prep work clearly paid off 

Xx


----------

